# Tattoos and the martial arts ...



## suicide (May 11, 2009)

do you have any martial arts oriented tattoos on your body ? like dragons & tigers ying yang symbols etc etc etc like chuck liddel gots a kempo tattoo on his arm ... %-}


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 12, 2009)

I've got 2, one of a katana wielding Oni and the other of a dancing Kali wielding blades from Japan, China, Rome and Egypt.


----------



## Bruno@MT (May 12, 2009)

I have none. And being in a traditional Japanese art, I am not sure it would be appreciated. In Japan, criminals have tattoos. I was told that in Sumo, you can't even have tattoos if you want to make it to high level league. If you do, you need surgery / laser therapy / skin grafts to remove them before you are allowed to have a 'career' in sumo.

I've thought about tattoos more than once, because some are cool. But I've never found anything that I would want on my body for the rest of my life.


----------



## Zero (May 12, 2009)

I've got one of Bruce Lee standing over a dead Chuck Norris from "Return of the Dragon".


----------



## clfsean (May 12, 2009)

Ying yang on my right ankle


----------



## just2kicku (May 12, 2009)

I've got the Kajukenbo emblem on my left wrist with the Chinese characters that say long life, happiness and fist style wrapping around it


----------



## Drac (May 12, 2009)

Got 3 tats. None of them are MA oriented..


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 12, 2009)

suicide said:


> do you have any martial arts oriented tattoos on your body ?


 
Nope, no Tattoos at all.... a few scars though... do those count :EG:


----------



## Sukerkin (May 12, 2009)

I've given my opinions on tattoo's here at MT before so I won't dig over that particular field.  

I just wanted to echo *Bruno*'s point above that, in koryu arts in particular, it might be found that tattoo's are a barrier to entry.  

It's not such a stigma these days as it used to be, I'm given to understand; but the reason why koryu schools *are* koryu is that they have maintained their traditions and continued in existence.


----------



## Nolerama (May 12, 2009)

I want a Tapout tattoo across my back... And some koi fishies on my arm so that when I walk around town without a shirt, people KNOW.... they just know... ;P

Actually, no tattoos as of yet. I don't think a MA-related tattoo is something I'd like. I mean, the MAs are just a part of me, but don't define me as a whole. Maybe some original artwork from my siblings on my back or something.


----------



## jarrod (May 12, 2009)

i have two non-MA tats, my next two will be gapaldur & ginfaxi.  they were runes used by icelandic wrestlers to induce something akin to a berserker state.  

jf


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 12, 2009)

Martial Arts tattoo?  Sure, the only one that matters:

*U.S.M.C.
*​
Universally recognized and feared throughout the world.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 12, 2009)

I have tattoos on each Forearem (1/4 sleeve) and on each shoulder.  On the left arm I have the characters for "China Hand" surrounded by Lotus and Sakura, the Right arm I have "Empty Hand" surrounded by a waterfall scene with a temple, crane Koi and a bonsai tree.

My left shoulder has my Nahate Goju instructor's patch on it.

My right is a western flying dragon.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 12, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Martial Arts tattoo?  Sure, the only one that matters:
> 
> *U.S.M.C.
> *​
> Universally recognized and feared throughout the world.



Bill...you mis-spelled "scum," you old devil dog 

don't hit me..please don't hit me.... Everyone knows I Ain't Ready for the Marines Yet...


----------



## girlbug2 (May 12, 2009)

I think nothing defines the generation Y from every other these days like having tattoos. It seems that everybody under 30 has them, often several...I'm just old enough to remember when it was considered a low class, "white trash" image to have a tattoo. That's probably held me back more than anything else from getting one, and also, like another poster said, I can't think of any image so cool that I'd want it on me for the rest of my life.

That being said, some of them that I've seen on the biceps of guys working out aren't bad at all . At training I've noticed some particularly interesting ones:

A coffin on the right calf, signifying deadly kicks
boxing gloves with the japanese characters for "fighting spirit"
A beautifully rendered tiger walking out of a forest
Writings in Hebrew

Of course I also see the yin/yang symbol, dragons and Krav Maga symbols a lot, and some of the Gracie guys have the Gracie circle/triangle and one of them has Taz (so cute! Gracie Barra has an imaging problem there, Taz is funny and cuddly-looking, I dont' think most people are inspired to fear or awe by pictures of him).

It's fun to try to decipher the meanings behind people's tatts and then ask them about it later to see if you came close. They're definitely a good conversation starter.

Still, I cringe at the thought of getting one, myself.


----------



## BLACK LION (May 12, 2009)

a dragon hovering over a warrior symbol.


----------



## searcher (May 12, 2009)

No tats of yet.     I choose to have no identifiable marks.   It makes SERE so much easier.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (May 12, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Martial Arts tattoo? Sure, the only one that matters:
> 
> *U.S.M.C.*​
> 
> Universally recognized and feared throughout the world.


Is this accompanied by such a remark as, "I eat green berets for breakfast and right now, I'm very hungry." or a similar remark?

Daniel


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (May 12, 2009)

suicide said:


> do you have any martial arts oriented tattoos on your body ? like dragons & tigers ying yang symbols etc etc etc like chuck liddel gots a kempo tattoo on his arm ... %-}


Inkless myself.  Do you?

Daniel


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 12, 2009)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Is this accompanied by such a remark as, "I eat green berets for breakfast and right now, I'm very hungry." or a similar remark?
> 
> Daniel



Nah, I have much love and respect for the other branches of the US Armed Forces.  And some of them are very tough customers!

It's just that the Marines are a whole 'nother animal.  We think we're that good because we are that good.



> _You cannot exaggerate about the Marines. They are convinced to the point of arrogance, that they are the most ferocious fighters on earth - and the amusing thing about it is that they are.
> Father Kevin Keaney
> 1st Marine Division Chaplain
> Korean War _


----------



## dancingalone (May 12, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Nah, I have much love and respect for the other branches of the US Armed Forces.  And some of them are very tough customers!
> 
> It's just that the Marines are a whole 'nother animal.  We think we're that good because we are that good.



Everyone knows the Air Force does all the real heavy lifting these days.


----------



## masherdong (May 12, 2009)

American style dragon's head, black panther, and praying mantis


----------



## Twin Fist (May 12, 2009)

well, i got into the whole tiger/dragon symbology from American Kenpo, so I have chinese character for tiger on one pec, someday, I might get the dragon on the other side.

My next tat will be my schools logo, and someday, when i make BB in kaju, i will be getting the kaju symbol somewhere.


----------



## chinto (May 17, 2009)

nope, hate needles!  but then for the same reason I do not wear martial arts logo clothing as well.. seems like a bad idea, if i need it, the fact that I train in MA should be a nasty surprise!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 17, 2009)

I have two, they are martial arts related. The thing about tattoos is they're for life, so you better make sure you get something that has significance for you and you get a good artist. 

I didn't get my first tat until I was 38, got the second one a couple years later. 

My first tat is on my lower back and it's an asian style tiger climbing up my spine with the Chinese characters for courage. (yes, I checked and triple checked to make sure the characters were right) Aside from the fact that I just plain ol love tigers, the tiger symbolizes courage in Chinese culture. I've had a pretty rough life and it is a symbol to remind me to stay strong. The tiger form was also my favorite when I was training Sil Lum.  


My second tat is an asian dragon armband on my right arm. I was born in the year of the dragon. Eastern dragons symbolize peace, benevolence, wisdom, and are considered lucky. It's also red, for luck. 

Both my tats are custom, no flash. No stenciling either, they were both freehanded directly on me by a superior artist. 

Because they are significant to me and I got them for specific reasons (not just because "I want a tattoo, they're cool") and they are designs no one else will ever have, I will never regret them.


----------



## Stonecold (May 17, 2009)

My right arm is a Dragon coming through clouds & lighting. My left arm has an eagle & snake in battle , a Foo dog face on the elbow , a tiger covers the forearm . as well as a tribal tiger & dragon on my back.


----------



## Haze (May 17, 2009)

Kanji on the inside of my forearm, says Yudansha.
Got it when I received my Black Belt.


----------



## myusername (May 17, 2009)

When I was 16/17 years old I was planning on getting a tattoo of Mr T with "I pity the fool" written underneath on my shoulder. Now that I am 29 years old I am very grateful that I was to lazy/busy getting drunk and partying to get it done! That awareness makes me reluctant to get any tattoo now for fear of what the 49 year old me will think of it!

I might have one done as a momento when I get my black belt! It wont be Mr T though!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 18, 2009)

Can't thnik of anything right now that I *KNOW* I'll want permanently on my skin.

For awhile there, I thought about getting my "bullseye" ( You can see it in my avatar, my old MA State Guard unit insignia when there still was a MA State Guard, that was ours from 1917-till we got scrubbed by our current apology for a governor) thought about getting it on my left shoulder in the same place it was on my uniform.

Kinda torn about that though now.

On the one hand, yes, we were basically the closest thing to a last direct link to the Minutemen, and no one can take that from any of us.

On the other, between the fact I'm moving to TX next year and the way the ball was played with us politically, maybe not.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (May 18, 2009)

I had thought about it a long while back, but I came to the conclusion that people with tatoos really do not care whether or not I have one, but people without tatoos are sometimes judgemental about those who do have them, sometimes being afraid of them if they are not military service related (such as a Army/Navy/USAF/USMC tatoo).  I can get along equally well with the biker crowd and the office crowd and being inkless does not mark me as being part of any particular group.

Now on a personal level, I like tatoos.  I draw and paint and can appreciate the artistry that goes into a good tatoo.  

Daniel


----------



## Balrog (Jun 4, 2009)

No.  I have very negative views on tattoos.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a few, I'll have a few more before someone pats me in the face with a shovel heh.

First one is Songahm Taekwondo in Hangul on my right tricep. I got it with four friends of mine, we all have 15-25 years in and no plans on stopping. Second is 'Discipline' also in Hangul on my left thigh, then Destruction on my right. My legs are either the discipline of destruction or the destruction of discipline.. you pick .

I thought about getting on my shin... 'things maybe be closer than they appear' heh. But yeah, not so much.


----------



## Carol (Jun 4, 2009)

Dave Leverich said:


> I thought about getting on my shin... 'things maybe be closer than they appear' heh. But yeah, not so much.


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 4, 2009)

Kind of interesting that in a thread about "who has a tatoo" some folks felt it necessary to voice their "very negative" attitudes regarding tatoos.
Seems to me that to have or have not is a personal statement, and no one really cares wether I have one or not.  That would be... Even though some of them as described here sound very cool, indeed.

Oh, and just so ya don't think I'm just cruisin' (as if anyone cares that much)... I got my first tatoo last year for my 60th B'day.  :angel:


----------



## clfsean (Jun 4, 2009)

Dave Leverich said:


> I thought about getting on my shin... 'things maybe be closer than they appear' heh. But yeah, not so much.



Shins are tender. I've got a yin/yang on my lower leg above my ankle. Part of it gets close to my shin & ankle joint where there's very little muscle between bone & skin. Lemme tell you (I'm not too proud) I got a case of the crawls & watery eyes when he was working near the bone.


----------



## clfsean (Jun 4, 2009)

Sigung86 said:


> Kind of interesting that in a thread about "who has a tatoo" some folks felt it necessary to voice their "very negative" attitudes regarding tatoos.
> Seems to me that to have or have not is a personal statement, and no one really cares wether I have one or not.  That would be... Even though some of them as described here sound very cool, indeed.
> 
> Oh, and just so ya don't think I'm just cruisin' (as if anyone cares that much)... I got my first tatoo last year for my 60th B'day.  :angel:



You'd be surprised at how many people feel the necessity to talk poorly about tats & the people that sport them or lump us into a certain group because of it.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jun 4, 2009)

clfsean said:


> You'd be surprised at how many people feel the necessity to talk poorly about tats & the people that sport them or lump us into a certain group because of it.


Actually that is probably the only reason that I do not have one.

Daniel


----------



## clfsean (Jun 4, 2009)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Actually that is probably the only reason that I do not have one.
> 
> Daniel



And that'd be a fair & valid reason not to. 

But without knowing us, how can the people that do that be justified in their "holier than thou" position?

I want at least one or two more... but only when the economy says it's feasible.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 4, 2009)

I view tattoos as works of art and the body the canvas. Yes, there are lots of ****** stupid tattoos out there, but mine have meaning to me and I'll never regret them. 

Remember, art is subjective and what one person finds appealing another may not. I like realism in art, others like abstract. Just because I don't care for abstract art doesn't make abstracts any less artistic, nor the people who like abstract art any less an art lover. 

That's the best analogy I can come up with at the moment. If you don't like tattoos, don't get one. Leave those of us who do our own opinions and don't judge others lest ye be judged.


----------



## jim777 (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't have one, but would get one if I had the right design in mind and knew of a really top notch artist. I used to think about getting a tattoo of the "Yes" logo, because I love the band and it's just a simple, positive word. And the logo looks awesome  But none for me so far.


----------



## atinsley (Jun 8, 2009)

Nothing MA related yet. 

I currently have my oldest daughters name on my left bicep along with Celtic knotwork that goes all the way around the arm.

The next one was going to be an MA related design, but per my youngest daugther, it has to be the design I did with her name for my right arm. So, the MA tat will have to wait


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 8, 2009)

My _"USMC"_ tattoo on my left forearm is exactly the same as my father's was.  If there are people who view it or me negatively when they see it, that is entirely their problem.  In addition to being an intensely personal choice, one can also consider it fair warning - once a Marine, always a Marine.  Inform me of your disapproval of my tattoo at your own peril.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm adding 3 more rows, eventually...


----------



## CDKJudoka (Jun 8, 2009)

None yet, but I have one designed that it basically a blue wave of water with a tiger and wolf drawn in fighting one another.

Blue wave is the symbol of Chung Do Kwan.


----------



## clfsean (Jun 8, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> I'm adding 3 more rows, eventually...



Zoinks!!! Only character I recognized was Nin... what is that?


----------



## mook jong man (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't have tattoos , but I've just had a random thought . 
If it is popular for western people to have asian language character tattoos , would it follow that in asian countries it would also be popular for asian people to have tattoos in English characters ?


----------



## jarrod (Jun 8, 2009)

no, it's just popular for them to drink coca-cola & wear blue jeans.

coke tastes good, blue jeans look cool, & so do asian symbols.  

jf


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 8, 2009)

mook jong man said:


> I don't have tattoos , but I've just had a random thought .
> If it is popular for western people to have asian language character tattoos , would it follow that in asian countries it would also be popular for asian people to have tattoos in English characters ?



Not that I'm aware of, but there was huge popularity in t-shirts and advertisements that had English characters on them when I was in Okinawa years ago.  Real words, but they didn't form sentences that made any sense.  I was told that nobody cared - they just liked the shape of the letters.  I remember a Coca-Cola advertising poster that was popular: _"Yes, Coke, Yes."_  Another said: "_Peace it is the feeling of happiness._"

You can waste some time here:

www.engrish.com


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 8, 2009)

clfsean said:


> Zoinks!!! Only character I recognized was Nin... what is that?



From Left to Right it's Gyokko Ryu, Togakure Ryu, and Koto Ryu.


----------



## clfsean (Jun 8, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> From Left to Right it's Gyokko Ryu, Togakure Ryu, and Koto Ryu.



hmmm... ok... I'll have to see if I pick them out on some old certs. Gonna add the other 6?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 8, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Martial Arts tattoo? Sure, the only one that matters:
> 
> *U.S.M.C.*​
> 
> Universally recognized and feared throughout the world.


 
Unitied Supreme Martial-Arts Council? 




Bill Mattocks said:


> My _"USMC"_ tattoo on my left forearm is exactly the same as my father's was. If there are people who view it or me negatively when they see it, that is entirely their problem. In addition to being an intensely personal choice, one can also consider it fair warning - once a Marine, always a Marine. Inform me of your disapproval of my tattoo at your own peril.


 
Oh I get it know. United States Marine Corp


----------



## CDKJudoka (Jun 8, 2009)

Rich Parsons said:


> Unitied Supreme Martial-Arts Council?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was always taught that it meant Uncle Sam's Misguided Children?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 8, 2009)

DarkPhoenix said:


> I was always taught that it meant Uncle Sam's Misguided Children?



Also, 'U Suckers Miss Christmas."


----------



## Langenschwert (Jun 10, 2009)

Bruno@MT said:


> I have none. And being in a traditional Japanese art, I am not sure it would be appreciated. In Japan, criminals have tattoos. I was told that in Sumo, you can't even have tattoos if you want to make it to high level league. If you do, you need surgery / laser therapy / skin grafts to remove them before you are allowed to have a 'career' in sumo.
> 
> I've thought about tattoos more than once, because some are cool. But I've never found anything that I would want on my body for the rest of my life.


 
Indeed. Many koryu will not accept a member if he or she has tattoos. At the very least, they must be concealed during practice.

For the rare school of Koryu in the West, it may be that they are less strict, as tattoos aren't assiciated with criminal tendencies. I know people with tattoos done for religious reasons (runes, etc). Whether a koryu in Japan would accept a foreigner with a tattoo done for religious reasons I have no idea.

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 11, 2009)

I have an abstract dragon in black on my shoulder.  Got it done after my 1st dan test.  Anytime I encounter something that I think I cannot do, I just look at the dragon, and go for it!


----------



## jeff5 (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't have any.  And honestly not sure if I'd ever get one associated with any particular art.  I really never felt strongly about anything enough to get it tattoed to my body.


----------



## nwalker (Jun 12, 2009)

I have tattoos, none of which are MA related.  I don't believe that there is anything wrong with tattoos but I do understand how some cultures have other views.  I plan on getting one to mark my 1st dan, but until then.... I will just wait.


----------



## Donnybrook (Jun 17, 2009)

I have 4 but wouldn't put one on without designing it myself.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 17, 2009)

I've considered having the word BLAM!!! from the old batman TV series tattooed on the bottom of my foot, and KERPLOW!!! across my knuckles.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 17, 2009)

No MA tattoos, but when I first went into the Navy at 18 yrs old, I had Mom with a heart on my left arm, and on the other arm, USN.


----------



## Kenpo17 (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't have any tattoos at all right now, but sometime soon I hope to get a tattoo of the WKKA symbol.  It's a picture of the Warrior covering the Scholar in a semi-circle.  On websites such as google, it is easy to find a picture of it.  One of my instructors already has it on his arm and it is really cool looking, and it has alot of meaning behind it.


----------



## TheArtofDave (Jun 27, 2009)

_*I don't have any MA related  tatts. I've got 6 tatts, and all of them were inspired out of chaos. They all have meaning to me and so I'll never regret mine, and can be thankful for where I'm at in my life now.

I'll probably have something MA inspired in the next 2 to 3 years though. Everybody loves my coiled tribal dragon, and are always asking about it. Hurt like hell when I got it on the middle, center of my forearm. I have a big tatt on top of my forearm, and the tribal dragon on the bottom.

Also for people who have negative opinions on tattoos. A tattoo does not  change who you are as a person. It's just an expression of who you are, or perhaps of your life's experiences.
*_


----------



## Nolerama (Jun 27, 2009)

I want sleeves.


----------



## rosworms (Jun 27, 2009)

i have one tattoo, but it's not MA related at all... hehe, i guess it _could_ be classified as self-defense related if you really stretch though.


----------



## Hyper_Shadow (Jun 28, 2009)

I got carp(as yet unfinished) and a four winds tomoe on my torso


----------



## Stonecold (Sep 6, 2009)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Actually that is probably the only reason that I do not have one.
> 
> Daniel


  I'm a tattooed guy and it doesn't matter to me if your tattooed or not. I aiways try to take people as they come. Give them respect & and treat them as you would like to be treated.


----------



## gardawamtu1 (Sep 6, 2009)

I have two large tattoos.  My chestpiece is loosely connected to martial arts -- a winged lion and griffin symbolizing protection:


----------



## suicide (Sep 6, 2009)

yo bro ! your tattoo is sick on the real dude ...


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Sep 6, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I've got 2, one of a katana wielding Oni and the other of a dancing Kali wielding blades from Japan, China, Rome and Egypt.


 
 I like the concept of Kali with the different blades of different cultures.

 I am thinking of having a Roman Standard bearer on one arm and a Samurai in Armour on the other arm.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Sep 7, 2009)

No ink yet, but in many many years, when I reach brown belt in EPAK, I'll get the kenpo covered fist salute patch as a tattoo. I'm not sure where on my body I'll have it placed, however...a guy in my dojo suggested I get it in a place where it could serve as a warning to _proceed at your own risk_...


----------



## ralphmcpherson (Sep 7, 2009)

I am currently getting my wife to design my first tattoo , and it is martial arts related. When I started tkd I decided that if I got to black belt I would get one of the tennants of tkd as a tatttoo. I got my black belt 3 months ago and have decided to get "indommitable spirit" incorporated into my tattoo but written in a way that it isnt instantly obvious what it says. The design my wife is coming up  with has the tennant written in flowing , celtic like writing that initially looks like a band around my bicep  but on further inspection the words indommitable spirit can be seen.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Sep 8, 2009)

Stonecold said:


> I'm a tattooed guy and it doesn't matter to me if your tattooed or not. I aiways try to take people as they come. Give them respect & and treat them as you would like to be treated.


The prejudice seems to be one sided.  Tattooed people are generally like yourself: they like their tatoos and think that it is cool for themselves and impose no value judgements on those who are un-inked.  But the same cannot be said in reverse.  

Those that have the strongest opinions about tatoos generally do not have any.  Given that someone else's having a tatoo does absolutely nothing to anyone else, nobody should care, but some people do unfortunately.

Daniel


----------



## gardawamtu1 (May 2, 2012)

I had the privilege of training with Ajarn Chai Sirisute this past weekend. When my wife and I were called into the middle of the seminar to demonstrate, he warmly said "I like your tattoo" and asked how much it cost in front of the whole seminar (full leg sleeve). Taken aback, I finally said "too much." he then proceeded to tell a story about one of his Japanese students with a full body suit. He thinks his former student is now on prison. A surreal experience to say the least ...


----------



## Steve (May 2, 2012)

gardawamtu1 said:


> I had the privilege of training with Ajarn Chai Sirisute this past weekend. When my wife and I were called into the middle of the seminar to demonstrate, he warmly said "I like your tattoo" and asked how much it cost in front of the whole seminar (full leg sleeve). Taken aback, I finally said "too much." he then proceeded to tell a story about one of his Japanese students with a full body suit. He thinks his former student is now on prison. A surreal experience to say the least ...


Maybe etiquette is different in different places, but it's extremely rude to ask how much a tattoo cost around here.  You might get away with asking how many hours it took in the chair and do some math, but I wouldn't even do that if I didn't know the person pretty well.  

I would also take offense at being associated, even anecdotally, to someone who is believed to be in prison.


----------



## MSTCNC (May 2, 2012)

One tat in memory of those lost on 911... it's an Eagle and American flag in a In/Yo design with FDNY * NYPD above and 11-SEPT-01 below...

My next ink will be in the next few weeks. I'm getting my friend Joe's unit number tat'd in the shape of his County Police badge. Joe was killed LODD in DE last September when he was stabbed in the neck while trying to take a subject high on bath salts into custody...

After that, my next two WILL be Martial Arts related...


----------



## ballen0351 (May 2, 2012)

Steve said:


> Maybe etiquette is different in different places, but it's extremely rude to ask how much a tattoo cost around here..



Ive never heard of that.  I ask people all the time where they got a good tattoo and what it costs.  I didnt know that was rude.  Guess I should stop.


----------



## Kinghercules (May 2, 2012)

This is my tat of the old school patch.
I do want another one but dont know what yet.


----------



## Steve (May 2, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> Ive never heard of that.  I ask people all the time where they got a good tattoo and what it costs.  I didnt know that was rude.  Guess I should stop.


Asking for referrals is awesome.  I'm sure the artists appreciate that. 

As far as how much it cost, a better question would be to ask how many hours in the chair.  Prices per hour vary, but that's typically how the artist gauges price.  You can presume that a tattoo cost between $100 and $150 per hour. That'll get you close to how much it cost.  

Think about it like this.  You walk into a friend's house and see a beautiful, original painting on their wall.  Would you ever say, "Hey, that's a beautiful painting.  How much did you pay for it?"


----------



## MSTCNC (May 2, 2012)

Interesting... I know a LOT of people with ink... from little tats, to full sleeves, to fully suited.... and I've never once had the experience of talking to somone about their ink, it's rendering, or cost... and had them get all bunched up about it... must be a thing local to you, Brother...


----------



## Steve (May 2, 2012)

MSTCNC said:


> Interesting... I know a LOT of people with ink... from little tats, to full sleeves, to fully suited.... and I've never once had the experience of talking to somone about their ink, it's rendering, or cost... and had them get all bunched up about it... must be a thing local to you, Brother...


Could be.  Could also be a generational thing.  I know that I was brought up to believe that talking about salaries and money was rude, but I've been informed that Gen Y'ers have no problem at all discussing how much they're paid.   Could be as tattoos become more mainstream, too, the culture around them is changing.  

But, really, what's the point of asking?  It's an original piece of art.  As I asked before, would you go into a friend's house and say, "Hey, that's a killer, original painting.  How much did you pay for it?"  Why would the price matter to you?  Are you curious about whether your friend got a good deal?  Other than that, what are you hoping to learn?


----------



## MSTCNC (May 2, 2012)

The generation gap could certainly be a cause... not much is left out of discussions now-a-days... good, bad, or indifferent...

Personally, I ask to know who the top local Artist to see is... what shops are good in the area... and (being newer to NC) what the Market runs for stuff here... doing so has educated me to the point that I now know that my next ink will be done in the next few weeks by Josh at Tattoo Asylum here in Durham. His renderings of peoples concepts is amazing. And, without asking people about their in, I might have landed elsewhere...


----------



## ballen0351 (May 2, 2012)

Steve said:


> Could be.  Could also be a generational thing.  I know that I was brought up to believe that talking about salaries and money was rude, but I've been informed that Gen Y'ers have no problem at all discussing how much they're paid.   Could be as tattoos become more mainstream, too, the culture around them is changing.


Could be a generational thing I guess.  As for salaries ours are public record and every year the city paper lists each of our salaries in the paper to show how over paid we are.  So no hiding it.



> But, really, what's the point of asking?  It's an original piece of art.  As I asked before, would you go into a friend's house and say, "Hey, that's a killer, original painting.  How much did you pay for it?"  Why would the price matter to you?  Are you curious about whether your friend got a good deal?  Other than that, what are you hoping to learn?


I dont ask to know what he paid to be nosey Im more looking at the prices of the place Im always looking for a new tat and am always trying to compare prices.  When I ask what they paid I never reall ask about the tattoo I normally say something like "Hey nice tat where did you get it"  They tell me then I say something like" What do they charge per hour or do they just give you a flat price per tat"


----------



## Dan Hobson (May 2, 2012)

I would really love to get this: the Yin Yang symbol (in colour) but one side will be fire and the other will be water. I will have a really realistic (probably black/grey/white) dragon breathing the fire.


----------



## Steve (May 2, 2012)

My next is similar in spirit to the yin/yang.  I'd like to get two tattoos, one of the Oak King and one of the Holly King.  I have always loved that story and appreciate the symbolism.  Plus, I think that the art could be badass if done right.


----------



## gardawamtu1 (May 2, 2012)

Oh, I wasn't that offended in the story I posted above. I'd just rather not be asked about the cost, even though I get that question a lot. I was just puzzled by the awkward small talk. I think the intention was to put me at ease, not the opposite. I learned a lot from him in the four hours we were there.


----------



## RobinTKD (May 2, 2012)

I have Taekwondo in Korean Hangul Tattoo'd on my left bicep, it looks pretty cool. I'm thinking of getting another but right now i'm unsure what to go with.


----------



## chinto (May 2, 2012)

nope and will provably never have any...


----------



## Supra Vijai (May 3, 2012)

So far up to 9 and counting and all of them hold personal meaning, I've never just selected one out of a book and I have no intention to. Out of the 9, I'd say 2 are directly MA related with a third having various meanings. I've got a pouncing tiger on my right arm with the nin kanji because I love tigers, love all the various meanings of the "nin" kanji and the attacking attitude is one I strive for in order to be a better martial artist. I've also got the kanji for the 5 elements (earth, water, fire, wind and void) in and around a Senban shuriken on the same arm. I recently got a cobra which wraps around my right leg (from shin down to the top of the foot) to cover a series of scars I had from a motorbike accident a few years ago. The cobra is seen as a symbol of wisdom, transformation and healing in Eastern cultures especially and is often associated with guardians or protectors which is something I find to be a noble aspiration. Depending on which of my friends you ask though, it's simply a sign that I've secretly run off and joined the "Cobra-Kai" :duh:


----------



## Kinghercules (May 3, 2012)

RobinTKD said:


> I have Taekwondo in Korean Hangul Tattoo'd on my left bicep, it looks pretty cool. I'm thinking of getting another but right now i'm unsure what to go with.


Im thinkin about gettin Aikido tatted on my right forearm.


----------



## Kinghercules (May 3, 2012)

MSTCNC said:


> The generation gap could certainly be a cause... not much is left out of discussions now-a-days... good, bad, or indifferent...
> 
> Personally, I ask to know who the top local Artist to see is... what shops are good in the area... and (being newer to NC) what the Market runs for stuff here... doing so has educated me to the point that I now know that my next ink will be done in the next few weeks by Josh at Tattoo Asylum here in Durham. His renderings of peoples concepts is amazing. And, without asking people about their in, I might have landed elsewhere...


Oh....I was gonna say probably cause you dont live in @#*$#ville......but I guess generation gap would be a better reason.
:ultracool


----------

